

Ask HN:Someone mis-using company name and charging non-customers - JT123

We are early stage company with recurring online subscription.<p>Recently few unknown individuals(not our users) contacted us asking us to refund the amount and claiming that they have not heard about our service before.<p>Turns out that there is some 'unknown' entity/person with similar name who have somehow acquired card info of these persons(not our customers) and making it look like its our startup.<p>No one picks up the phone number given in the credit card statement these individuals are sharing, and there is no data i can find if I am doing paid phone look up.<p>So far I am asking these individuals to file dispute, but I am concerns that its hurting our credibility.<p>Any thoughts on what can be done?
======
pm24601
Openness.

Post this information publicly on your website. Express your disgust and give
as much information as you can about the guilty party.

~~~
JT123
there isnt much info available about other entity...

~~~
pm24601
But you highlight that it isn't you. And when others call with information you
can add their information

